# Origin boots



## strothershwacker (Jun 4, 2021)

I wear leather boots for work. I like American made products when I can find them. Chippewa, Thorogood and some of the Redwings are great. I took a leap of faith in these Origin Coronado boots made in Maine. Wore 'em on concrete all week. I am very impressed! Definitely my new favorite work boot. Took bout 2¹/² weeks to get them but they build 'em when you order. You pick your leather and your soles. Seems like a solid company with a heart for qaulity. Mine are true to size and comfortable right out of the box. I don't think they offer steel toes or waterproof or none of that. Just a straight up old school leather boot. Figured I'd share my thoughts on it in case anyone had been looking at 'em and was on the fence bout it.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

I love my US made Danners!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

love my thorogoods ...thanks for the heads up on origin...although my question wud be do they rebuild


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

Gaswamp said:


> love my thorogoods ...thanks for the heads up on origin...although my question wud be do they rebuild


You have to understand the people behind Origin. I know one, if not both are retired SEALs, with one being Jocko Willink. He went in enlisted in late 80s, got selected to go to college to get commissioned in the Teams, and then was a Task Force Commander named Task Unit Bruiser. That was the deployment they pushed into Ramadi, had Chris Kyle doing his sniper stuff, then later on took first SEAL KIA in Iraq. Those dudes went out night after night just destroying the enemy, and Jocko is an amazing leader. Listen to some of his early Jocko Podcast episodes. He's a brilliant person who is the epitome of a SEAL. Even looks like you'd think. True Patriot! 

Anyway they wanted some 100% truly American made clothing. To do this they had to restore old looms, go source American grown cotton, weave their own denim in-house, then use that to make their jeans. Their hand made leather boots are made the exact same way. If you can find video of the factory, it's insane. Even Joe Rogan said how much he loved his one time. They are going to be the best built boot ever probably.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 17, 2022)

ArmyTaco said:


> You have to understand the people behind Origin. I know one, if not both are retired SEALs, with one being Jocko Willink. He went in enlisted in late 80s, got selected to go to college to get commissioned in the Teams, and then was a Task Force Commander named Task Unit Bruiser. That was the deployment they pushed into Ramadi, had Chris Kyle doing his sniper stuff, then later on took first SEAL KIA in Iraq. Those dudes went out night after night just destroying the enemy, and Jocko is an amazing leader. Listen to some of his early Jocko Podcast episodes. He's a brilliant person who is the epitome of a SEAL. Even looks like you'd think. True Patriot!
> 
> Anyway they wanted some 100% truly American made clothing. To do this they had to restore old looms, go source American grown cotton, weave their own denim in-house, then use that to make their jeans. Their hand made leather boots are made the exact same way. If you can find video of the factory, it's insane. Even Joe Rogan said how much he loved his one time. They are going to be the best built boot ever probably.


I hope they do well as they also making jeans and hoodies and they have camo coming out as well.


----------

